# E! HD anytime soon?



## jjanthony (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm on Turbo Silver only and my wife is bugging the crap out of me that we don't get The Soup like we did with DTV. 

Is E! on the HD roadmap?


----------



## kenva (Dec 29, 2006)

jjanthony said:


> I'm on Turbo Silver only and my wife is bugging the crap out of me that we don't get The Soup like we did with DTV.
> 
> Is E! on the HD roadmap?


D* doesn't have E! in HD either


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

Directv doesn't have E!HD, so however you are watching it now is the same as you were watching it before.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Since he has a Turbo package, if it isn't in HD, he doesn't get it at all; hence the question. But no one knows when E! will be available in HD. The standard answer is "soon."


----------



## jjanthony (Mar 1, 2008)

With Turbo only I only get HD channels and their SD simulcasts. With DTV I got E! (SD).


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

jjanthony said:


> With Turbo only I only get HD channels and their SD simulcasts. With DTV I got E! (SD).


And you can get it on DISH also.

E! is available in all the classic packages. All you have to do is subscribe to a classic package plus HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jjanthony said:


> I'm on Turbo Silver only and my wife is bugging the crap out of me that we don't get The Soup like we did with DTV.
> 
> Is E! on the HD roadmap?


Soon!










However, if having the SD channels is really important to your wife, you can shift from TurboHD Silver to Classic Silver with HD ($39.99 or $57.99).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jjanthony said:


> I'm on Turbo Silver only and my wife is bugging the crap out of me that we don't get The Soup like we did with DTV.
> 
> Is E! on the HD roadmap?


You mean someone watches E!?????????????????


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I watched the Mexican version of E! on my honeymoon in Mexico a few years ago, and it's WAY better than the U.S. version. Uncensored, very good. U.S. version pales by comparison.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> You mean someone watches E!?????????????????


The Soup is an awesome show. I'm in the same boat with the OP.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

HDRoberts said:


> The Soup is an awesome show.


+1:biggthump


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ZBoomer said:


> I watched the Mexican version of E! on my honeymoon in Mexico a few years ago, and it's WAY better than the U.S. version. Uncensored, very good. U.S. version pales by comparison.


I didn't know E! was in Mexico!


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, it is, and it's a lot better than our version. It's much the same, but when they show risque' shots, they SHOW it. No blurring, no censoring. Of course I couldn't understand a damn thing, but still loved it, lol.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

HDRoberts said:


> The Soup is an awesome show. I'm in the same boat with the OP.


One of my favorite shows by far!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, _The Soup_ is great. There is not a single other thing on that channel that I would watch... however my wife will watch all that garbage. I'm fine with watching _The Soup_ clips they put on Hulu.


----------

